# Top nệm vạn thành bán chạy tháng 5/2019



## Langkietnhi (4/5/19)

Vạn Thành là một thương hiệu nệm lâu năm, uy tín và có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong việc sản xuất ra các dòng nệm chất lượng, đáp ứng từng nhu cầu của người dùng. Thegioinem tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp các dòng nệm Vạn Thành chính hãng, giá cả ưu đãi nhất cho quý khách hàng cùng nhiều dịch vụ hỗ trợ mua nệm như TRẢ GÓP 0% LÃI SUẤT hay giao hàng miễn phí tận nhà, nhanh chóng. Sau đây là Top Nệm Vạn Thành Bán Chạy Tháng 05/2019 này

*1. Nệm Cao Su Vạn Thành Standard*
Được đánh giá cao trong những dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên đạt chuẩn chất lượng về sự an toàn cho sức khỏe, độ đàn hồi cao, cấu trúc lỗ bọt khí dày đặc giúp lưu thông khí tối đa. Khi ngủ, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự êm ái và cảm giác được ôm trọn cơ thể trên từng cử động. Với thiết kế nguyên khối cao su vững chắc và bền bỉ, nệm cao su Vạn Thành có đủ mọi kích thước phù hợp cho mọi không gian phòng ngủ.
Bảo hành: 12 năm







*Chương trình khuyến mãi:*
1. Giảm giá 15%
2. Tặng bộ drap TATANA cao cấp cùng size (1 drap, 2 vỏ gối nằm, 1 vỏ gối ôm).
3a.Tặng 2 gối cao su cao cấp Vạn Thành 40x65cm (đối với nệm từ 140x200x10cm trở lên)
3b.Tặng 1 gối cao su cao cấp Vạn Thành 40x65cm cho các size còn lại
4. Tặng 1 gối ôm gòn TATANA cao cấp
5. Tặng áo nệm cùng size
6. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà

*2. Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care*
Sẽ khiến bạn phải ngạc nhiên bởi Vạn Thành Ultra Care không đơn thuần là dòng nệm cao su gấp 3 mà còn có sự góp mặt của bông gòn ép tạo nên một cấu trúc khác biệt, vô cùng vững chắc và bền bỉ. Cao su thiên nhiên tạo nên độ đàn hồi và êm ái cho nệm, còn bông gòn ép tạo nên độ phẳng cao giúp cột sống luôn được nâng đỡ tối ưu nhất. Thiết kế nệm gấp 3 dễ dàng cho bạn di chuyển, xếp gọn thành sofa và tiện lợi cho việc vệ sinh nệm.
Bảo hành: 5 năm.







*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT:*
1. Khuyến mãi với kích thước 140x195x3cm, 155x195x3cm và 180x195x3cm giá giảm còn: 900.000đ.
2. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.

*3. Nệm lò xo Perfect Vạn Thành*
Không còn khuyết điểm nào dành cho nệm lò xo Perfect Vạn Thành, đúng như cái tên, nệm hoàn hảo trên từng túi lò xo qua xử lý nhiệt luyện trên 240 độ C, khung nệm chắc chắn và bố trí một cách khoa học nhất giúp trọng lượng cơ thể được phân bổ hợp lý, thoải mái trên từng chuyển động của cơ thể. Nệm còn mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cao cho căn phòng với gam màu trắng sang trọng được dệt hoa văn độc đáo, lộng lẫy.
Bảo hành: 10 năm.








*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:*

Khuyến mãi giảm giá 15%
Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà
*4. Nệm bông ép Vạn Thành*
Nệm lọt top những dòng nệm Vạn Thành bán chạy nhất hiện nay với chất liệu bông ép cao cấp tạo nên độ phẳng vượt trội thu hút các tín đồ nệm cứng và đàn hồi nhằm hỗ trợ cột sống và chống đau lưng hiệu quả. Những tấm bông ép này được xử lý trùng, mùi, khuẩn tuyệt đối, an toàn cho sức khỏe người nằm. Nệm dễ dàng giặt bằng nước tại nhà, nhanh khô và thoáng khí tốt.
BẢO HÀNG: 07 NĂM







*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:*

Giảm giá 15%
Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ "Vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà
*5. Nệm Mousse Premium Vạn Thành*
Premium Vạn Thành là dòng nệm cao cấp, được sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến tạo ra hàng trăm các lỗ thông hơi bên trong nệm giúp nệm thoáng khí, thoát ẩm hiệu quả. Chất liệu mousse này còn hỗ trợ cho cột sống lưng, hạn chế đau mỏi, nâng đỡ từng bộ phận từ đầu xuống chân mang đến cho bạn những giấc ngủ êm ái và say nồng.
BẢO HÀNH CHÍNH HÃNG 12 NĂM

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:*

Giảm giá 15%
Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ "Vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà"






*Chúc quý khách hàng tìm mua được nệm chất lượng cho gia đìng và luôn có những giấc ngủ thoải mái, êm đềm nhất!*


----------

